

The Computational Capacity of the Universe - palish
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/quant-ph/pdf/0110/0110141v1.pdf

======
Herring
"Each age has its pinnacle of technology, and each age uses that technology as
a metaphor for nature, for the universe. [...] Newton wanted a clockwork
universe, the entire universe as a gigantic clockwork mechanism, with all the
parts interlocking and ticking over with infinite precision. Then in the 19th
century along came steam power, and the universe was then depicted as an
enormous heat engine, or thermodynamic machine, running down toward its heat
death. Today the computer is the pinnacle of technology, so it's now
fashionable to talk about nature as a computational process. "

------
rms
I just got a Scribd error, document failed to convert.

~~~
palish
The submission's link was altered (automatically?) from a direct link to the
PDF to this broken Scribd site.

Working link: <http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/quant-ph/pdf/0110/0110141v1.pdf>

(If the problem goes away, I'd appreciate it if an editor would remove the
meta-comments from this submission's title.)

